# New Betta Pics



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

Over the weekend my girlfriend bought two new bettas. She was surfing the web and was trying to figure out what color her bettas are. One of them is mostly white with periwinkle speckles on the body and tail. The other is a mixture of red/pink/blue/purple. 

She has already had a betta for a few months that is mostly red. And today we decided to buy two females and a crowntail (pics soon to come). We plan to try to spawn a pair after the winter break.

If any of you know what the technical term is for the color of each fish, that would be cool.

Thanks
ps. pics are taken with a camera phone since her digital camera broke. cell camera is only 3.2 mega pixels

both Iggy and Ollie


















Iggy



























Ollie


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

few months old betta, named Bobbi, and crowntail- needs a name.

Bobbi
old gravel









new gravel









Crowntail now named Prince William


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

Ollie flaring up at Iggy before we put the plastic up so that they couldn't see each other


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

The ladies! Eva-red- on left. Aura-blue- on right.
I think Aura is too young to bred yet. Can you see her hotizontal stripes?


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

got one more female betta from daniel  shes a halfmoon named Lucy. i think adding her made a better balance in their 10 gal. Eva has been really mean to Aura this whole time and it seems to be better now that there is a third female in there. Although, it is possible that Lucy is the new alpha female in the tank and not Eva anymore. haha

edit: I think my Eva might be a spade tail. i can't seem to be able to get a picture of it though. can anyone tell by the pics i've already put up of her? shes the red female



















here are all the girls together


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

nice looking bettas you got there


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

So Daniel and I got a few more bettas. 

Daniels:
Smoke- butterfly halfmoon









Popcorn: Delta









Tails: Twin tailed halfmoon (I know one of his fins is shorter than the other)









Mine:
Princess Victoria (Vicky): crowtail









Fire Dance: Butterfly twin tail









Other than the twintail halfmoon, we found all of these at our local petco! What a pleasant surprise


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

got three more... im addicted 

Sky:









this girl still needs a name









and my little sickly girl


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Jesus dude, slow down lol.


----------

